# Microsoft Critical Updates



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

I use Windows 98SE. I am automatically notified by Microsoft when there are critical updates. I have been getting these notifications about every other day - it's identified as 823559 - Security Update for Microsoft Windows. 

Are all of these update duplications or does Microsoft identify all Security Updates for Microsoft Windows with the #823559.

Diane R


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi dianerowley
Have you went to Microsoft update and looked for updates?
http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/en/default.asp
Here is another source with and explanation for #823559...http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/win98security.html


----------



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

Maybe my first question wasn't clear. Do all of Microsoft Critical Updates for Security Update for Microsoft Windows always show the #823559.

The reason I ask is that in the last two weeks I have gotten Critical Update notification almost every other day and these updates are always for the #823559. 

So is there an error that this update isn't taking effect or are all of their Security Updates for Microsoft Windows carry the #823559.

Diane


----------



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

Since posting a clarification of my question, I went back into the Microsoft Critical Update page and checked my "history" of downloads. It shows this particular number #823559 for the last 7-8 updates that were successfully downloaded.

Diane


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

What happens if you try to download and install the update manually from here: http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/win98securitydownload.html

If you also manually run Windows Update from IE - Tools you can download any other updates listed.


----------



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

I've downloaded the critical update each time it comes up and each time it's confirmed as successfully being downloaded. And the history of downloads confirms that it's downloaded. 

So I have to think it's downloaded!!!! Again, when Microsoft has updates, do they give them a different number each time or do all the same types of updates have the same number.

Diaen


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

They assign a different # to each update


----------



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

That's what I thought. Any way to explain the numerous times I've downloaded it and gotten the "success" message and each download shows successfully in my "history".

Diane


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I would recommend 2 things.

First, go to Add/Remove Programs and get rid of the update notification program.

Second. Get Belar Advisor here (it's free):

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

Belarc will tell you what updates are installed. Here's a screenshot:


----------



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

Ok, I uninstalled the automatic notification of a Microsoft Critical Update.

I then installed the Belarc program and found that some of the "hot fixes" had not installed and should be.

WIN98.SE
UPD238453
UPD259728
UPDQ823559

WIN98
UPD245729
UPD314147
UPD329115

I've been all over the Microsoft web pages looking for a way to "search" for these updates and download. Always came back as "unknown".

So then I went back to another suggestion given:

"What happens if you try to download and install the update manually from here: http://www.softwarepatch.com/window...tydownload.html

If you also manually run Windows Update from IE - Tools you can download any other updates listed."

I tried to manually then install at least the Q823559 and followd instructions - it executed but when I went back to the Belarc program it says it still didn't load.

I then went back to the Windowns Critical Update and it again came back that I needed to download it which I did again. The Installation History on this program indicates this has successfully downloaded for the past 9 installations.

So:

1. Where do I go to get all of these downloads?
2. Why can't I get 823559 to download?

Any ideas.

Diane


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Go to the Windows Update site. I don't recall the precise process, but what you need to do is activate the "Windows Update Catalog" option. There is a check box somewhere in there to turn on the Windows update catalog link. 

After you do this, you will have a new link in the left pane called "Windows Update Catalog". After you get to the first page, click the "Find updates for Microsoft Operating System" link. Now select your OS from the menu (Win98second Edition) and click "Search". Now click the "Critical Updates" link in the small menu window. 

There will be a list of every update for Win98 and Win98SE ever issued (I found 58). Do a "Find" for the update number you want (i.e. 82359) and click the "Add" button for that item. After you get all the updates you want, click the Go to download basket link near the top and download the items you selected.

This is different from the regular update site in that there is no automatic installation. What you downloaded is a complete file for the update. I have these for all the updates needed on my computer. I do not need to go to the M$ update site any more. 

To install the updates, find the folder where you downloaded the updates (you may want to create a special folder for them BEFORE you start the download process). After you go through the multiple folders in each update and finally get to the .exe file for the update, just double click it and it will install on your computer. 

I hope this is not terribly confusing. If you have any trouble, post back and we will keep after it until it's clear.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok try going to the update site. 
Your have to go tru the scan but after your done go over to the left side and click on "Windows Update Catalog".
Then your see a new screen. Click on "Find updates for Microsoft Windows operating systems".
On the next screen pick from the list windows 98 and windows 98 SE and ckick the search button.
After that you see a new screen with all the update and you can click on each line in the window that is there and it will show you all in that group. 
Any that you just click the ADD button.
You can do a search on " 823559 " to find it faster.
After your all done adding the updates you want go up to "Go to Download Basket" and click on it. 
Your see a new screen that will ask you were you want to download the files to.

I got all of them that I wanted and it is over 80 MB. 
Hard to tell what one is what and each update is in a sub folder.

So I would just download the one update you want for now so you know the one you just downloaded is the one you need to install now.

Here is info on the update you want.
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS03-023.asp?frame=true

He hee raybro you bet me.


----------



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

I give up!!!!! I have spent 1-1/2 hrs. flipping all over the Microsoft Update website and can't get to where I am supposed to be.

I'm missing a step somewhere. Can you review your steps. It seems I keep getting sent back to "scan your computer" which I do. And each time it tells me I need to update the 823559 file.

Since running Belarc, as listed above, I need to install all six that are missing.

Help.

Diane


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I don't know if this will work for you, but give it a try. It's a link to the windows Catalog Site accessed via my computer.

http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/en/default.asp

IF it works, you should have a window that says "Welcome to windows update catalog". IF you see that, click the "Find updates for Microsoft operating systems" link.

In the next window, find your OS in the menu and click"Search".

Now click "Critical updates and Service Packs". This should open a list of downloads below with all the updates. Find the ones you want and click the "Add" button on each.

When you have the ones you want, click the "Go to download basket" button near the top.

Now click the "Browse" button and select where you want the download to go on your computer, then click the "Download now" button.

After the updates are in your computer, just find them and install them one at a time rebooting between each install.

EDIT... Forget it. The link I posted above takes ME to the regular windows update site. You just need to look around on this site for the box to check so you have access to the windows update catalog site. It may not appear until after you have completed the initial scan. I just don't remember. I don'tknow what else to tell you. It's there but I cannot see it because I already have it activated. After it is activated there will be a link in the left pane called "Windows update catalog".


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

No it did not work ray.


----------



## Oceana908 (Dec 31, 2003)

Try this link...I got from a PC User magazine
http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/corporate.asp


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

dianerowley,

If you want to PM me and I can email you the 823559 file update.

Don't post you email address or your get tons of spam.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Oceana908,

Hey great the 823559USA8.EXE 305 KB file there is the same one and the same size as the one I just downloaded.

Plus I was able to get there using Netscape and get the file.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

SHEEESH... I had that corporate site in my Favorites all this time and didn't remember or recognize it it.  I renamed it to something I'll recognize next time.


----------



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

Still can't find it.

Diane


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here is the link to download the file 823559ARA8.EXE


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

Diane,
I experienced this same problem recently. If you go to this page

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;823559&Product=w98

and scroll down to the bottom, the files which should be on your computer (by version) are listed. When I did a "find" for each file they were located in 2 places. The files located in c\windows\options\cabs were correct. (You have to right click on the file and select "properties" to see the information.) The files in the other location (I forgot it) were completely different versions. I really didn't know how to correct it and didn't know what affect changing the files in the other location would have (or how to switch system files for that matter). I had previously used Ghost to make an image of my hard drive. I restored my computer with Ghost and when I checked the files they matched in both locations. Also, Windows updates didn't prompt me to install this update anymore.

I believe this is what's happening to you. If you have some method to restore your computer, that would probably fix this. Otherwise someone with more knowledge can probably help you. BTW, this occurred after I removed and reinstalled IE6sp1.

Good luck.

Sincerely, Libra


----------



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

Okay, HeWee, I already went to that specific website and downloaded it manually and executed it manually. And yet when I do a "Scan" at Microsoft Update, it still says I still need that file. And Belarc, which I downloaded, also says I still need the file. So for some reason the download isn't working.


And to Libra, this started happening after I had to uninstall and reinstall IE6.

So bottomline, I still need to find a way to find these fixes to download and then I need to find a way for the download to work.

Diane


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Have you rebooted your PC after the install?

See my thread here on the trouble I had with 3 hotfixes showing they needed to be reinstalled. Think mine started after a IE repair. But I had only fixed 2 of them and after looking at Belarc it showed all 3 fixed.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=176104

My guess is you need another one of the updates from MS to be installed first.

What updates are at the site it says you don't have?
Look at both "Microsoft Critical Updates" and "Find updates for Microsoft Windows operating systems".
Then post them here and we can look at them.


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

Diane,
Since this involves a critical update you can call MS and get free support. Their # is 1-866-PCSAFETY.
Or you can check what the files should be for your version of windows, do a find and see where they are located and what version you find. Maybe someone here would know how to correct this after you show what's going on. As I said, I had the correct version in one file and an incorrect version in another. Since you also removed and reinstalled IE, it seems that broke something in the way this update is applied. 
Sincerely, Libra


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

Diane, I was just at the Microsoft Newsgroups and quite a few people are experiencing this problem. One person said he fixed it by using add/remove and removing that update. He then went up to Windows Updates and download it again. He wasn't prompted anymore. It's worth a try and I hope it works. (Let me know if it did)

Sincerely, Libra


----------



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

I did as suggested. I went in to the Add/Remove and removed the Critical Update. I then went to the Update website and tried to download it. It said I didn't need it. I then looked at my installation history and it shows it's been done numerous times. 

So I doublechecked the Add/Remove and it's not showing there. So I give up. I've reinstalled the "notify Critical Update" and will see if it comes back up. So far, it hasn't. 

Here's hoping!!!!!

DianeR


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

Hi Diane,
Since Updates doesn't show you need it, but you did uninstall it and it no longer shows in add/remove, you should go to the link I posted and download the update. There are a lot of versions, so make sure you get the correct one for your OS. When the download box comes up, click "save to disk". You can put it to your desktop if you like. After you have downloaded it, scan the file for viruses. Use control, alt. delete to shut down all running programs except Explorer and Systray - if some have to be closed through the task bar, do that. Double-click on the executible and you should get the MS agreement, click okay and let it install. It should prompt you to restart your computer. If it doesn't, restart it anyway. You should now see it in add/remove and when you go to Windows Updates it shouldn't prompt you anymore. 
Good luck.
Sincerely, Libra


----------



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

Libra

I doublechecked and under "Add/Remove" I no longer show this update. So I went to the website you posted

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...amp;Product=w98

and paged down to select my OS (98SE). I chose the download . It went to the Critical Update page, did a scan and said there were no critical updates.

Diane


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

I'm sorry Diane. I didn't realize that page was linking you to Windows Updates.
Try this page:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...dd-9e86-4956-94f5-b6e020348569&DisplayLang=en

This page is a little confusing. Scroll down the page. I'm assuming you need the English version of this file. So, at the bottom where it says "Files in this Download" go to the very bottom of the list and you will see this file "823559USA8.exe". Download that file and follow the instructions I gave you on installing it.

Good luck and let me know how you made out.

Sincerely, Libra


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

Hewee,
If you're following this thread, you linked to the Arabic version of this file.

Sincerely, Libra


----------



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

Success. After trying

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...amp;Product=w98

and paging down to select my OS (98SE) and finding it just sent me to the Critical Updates scan page, which didn't work, I paged back into this posting and found another website to try to get this download.

This address was:

http://www.softwarepatch.com/window...tydownload.html

I downloaded it, scanned for virus, and then executed it. And success. I'm now showing this 823559 in my "Add/Remove" program as well as in Belarc.

Now how do I get the other downloads that Belarc says I need.

W98SE
UPD238453
UPD259728

W98
UPD245729
UPD314147
UPD329115

DianeR


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Libra:_
> *Hewee,
> If you're following this thread, you linked to the Arabic version of this file.
> 
> Sincerely, Libra *


Wow your right.

Thanks a lot on letting me know.

I will get a mod to edit that post.


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

You're welcome Hewee! I'm glad you're going to get the link edited. 
Sincerely, Libra


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

Hi Diane,
I'm glad that worked!
To look for the other updates you can do one of two things. The first will be easiest if you get your results.

1. Go to the Microsoft Knowledge Base here:
http://search.support.microsoft.com/search/default.aspx

and do a search. Pick Windows 98 (unless it's an IE update) and be sure to put a dot in "Article ID only" or something similar and then type in the number of the update, i.e. 238453 and click on search. That may be a description of the update and you may have to follow a link to get to the download.

2. You can also go to the M$ Technet site:
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/current.asp

and do a search for Windows 98 again. All of the updates will come up.

There's also this site:http://members.tripod.com/erpman1/w98meupd.html

Good luck.

Sincerely, Libra


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hewee. I deleted the link.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks flrman1


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

:up:


----------



## dianerowley (May 18, 2001)

It's done. And Belarc confirmed it!!!!

I used

http://search.support.microsoft.com/search/default.aspx

and it worked like a charm.
'
Thank you!!!!!!!!

Diane R


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So happy to hear you got things fixed Diane.


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

Hi Diane,
You're welcome. I'm glad I was able to help and you now have the proper updates.
Sincerely, Libra


----------

